# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  أردنيون: مصطفى وهبي التل (عرار)

## احساس المطر

أرادت عراراً بالهوان ومن يرد * عراراً لعمري بالهوان فقد ظلم



مصطفى وهبي التل
مصطفى وهبي صالح التل ,(25 أيار 1899 - 24 مايو 1949) لقب بشاعر الأردن، وعرار. حصل على وسام النهضة من الدرجة الثالثة. من أبنائه وصفي التل الذي شغل منصب رئيس الوزاء في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية خلال السبعينيات من القرن العشرين وسعيد التل الذي شغل منصب نائباً لرئيس الوزاء في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية خلال التسعينات.

بداية حياته
ولد في مدينة إربد شمال الأردن. انضم للمدرسة الابتدائية في مدينة إربد، ثم سافر إلى دمشق عام 1912 م. نفي إلى حلب حيث أكمل دراسته الثانوية من المدرسة السلطانية في حلب.

درس القانون في أواخر العشرينات، واجتاز فحص وزارة العدلية ليحصل على إجازة المحاماة عام 1930 م. أتقن التركية وتعلم الفرنسية والفارسية



الملك طلال وعرار

حياته العملية
عين مصطفى وهبي التل مدرسا في الكرك، ثم حاكما إداريا في الأردن (وادي السير والزرقاء والشوبك). أصبح بعدها مدع عام السلط ثم عين رئيس تشريفات في الديوان العالي. ليصبح بعدها متصرف للبلقاء لمدة أربعة أشهر. إلا أنه عزل واقتيد إلى سجن المحطة في عمان. وبعد خروجه من السجن عمل بالمحاماة .

كتاباته



ترك الشاعر العديد من الأثار النثرية إلى جانب ديوانه الشعري.

- عشيات واد اليابس : وهو ديوانه الشعري. تكلم فيه عن أحوال المجتمع والناس وهمومهم 
- بالرفاه والبنين -طلال- مشترك مع خليل نصر. 
- الأئمة في قريش. 
- أوراق عرار السياسية. 
- ترجمة رباعيات عمر الخيام.

* في 18 يوليو 1988 تبرعت شقيقاته (شهيرة، سعاد، منيفة، يسرى، عفاف) ببيت العائلة في جنوب تل إربد ليصبح وقفا لضريحه ونقل رفاته من مقبرة في شمال إربد إلى البيت في 31 مارس 1989.

----------


## ساره

شكرا حلا على المعلومات المهمه

----------


## رامي كريزم

*قالوا : تدمشق , قولوا ما يزال على علاته [mark="FF0033"]إربدّي[/mark] اللون [mark="33FF66"]حوران ِ[/mark]
قالوا : يحب  آجل إني أحب متى كان الهوى سبةً يا أهل عمان 

رحم الله شاعر الأردن أحبه لحبه مدينتنا إربد وأحبه لأن من عقبه الشهيد وصفي رحمه الله , ولي كلمه في إربد وتل إربد وحبي لها وهي مقتبسه من خاطرتي ( سأقول وداعاً ) : 

ياسمين , شقائق نعمان وأقحوان ... بيوتُ حجرٍ وطين كلُّ بيتٍ روايه وحجره حكايه صلصال وقصب , يتوسط البيت شجرة توت ...كبيرة هي حملتنا وقت لعبنا اطعمتنا من طيب ثمرها اضلتنا وقت حرها  إتقينا المطر تحتها نمنا غفونا كم هي جميله حضنتنا دون أن ترمينا ..زيتون , كينا وبلوط ...تلٌ يتربع مدينة يحتضن جامع وكنيسه  لهونا على ذلك التل  لعبنا ..شدونا اجمل قصائد الحب لمدينتنا... كلُّ أزقة المدينه القديمه عرفتنا ...!!

إربد أنا إبنك وأنتِ خير أم لي 

رحم الله عرار , شكراً أخيتي على النقل ...

أخوكم رامي كريزم
مودتي وتقديري*

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة كثير على الموضوع الرائع عن احد اهم ابناء مدينتنا الغالية اربد عاصمة الثقافة الاردنية 2007

----------


## احساس المطر

> شكرا حلا على المعلومات المهمه


شكرا ساره

----------


## احساس المطر

> *قالوا : تدمشق , قولوا ما يزال على علاته [mark="FF0033"]إربدّي[/mark] اللون [mark="33FF66"]حوران ِ[/mark]
> قالوا : يحب  آجل إني أحب متى كان الهوى سبةً يا أهل عمان 
> 
> رحم الله شاعر الأردن أحبه لحبه مدينتنا إربد وأحبه لأن من عقبه الشهيد وصفي رحمه الله , ولي كلمه في إربد وتل إربد وحبي لها وهي مقتبسه من خاطرتي ( سأقول وداعاً ) : 
> 
> ياسمين , شقائق نعمان وأقحوان ... بيوتُ حجرٍ وطين كلُّ بيتٍ روايه وحجره حكايه صلصال وقصب , يتوسط البيت شجرة توت ...كبيرة هي حملتنا وقت لعبنا اطعمتنا من طيب ثمرها اضلتنا وقت حرها  إتقينا المطر تحتها نمنا غفونا كم هي جميله حضنتنا دون أن ترمينا ..زيتون , كينا وبلوط ...تلٌ يتربع مدينة يحتضن جامع وكنيسه  لهونا على ذلك التل  لعبنا ..شدونا اجمل قصائد الحب لمدينتنا... كلُّ أزقة المدينه القديمه عرفتنا ...!!
> 
> إربد أنا إبنك وأنتِ خير أم لي 
> 
> ...


شكرا رامي على الاضافه الرائعه  :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):

----------


## احساس المطر

> مشكورة كثير على الموضوع الرائع عن احد اهم ابناء مدينتنا الغالية اربد عاصمة الثقافة الاردنية 2007


شكرا شطناوي على الرد  :Eh S(17):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا حلا على المعلومات الحلوة 

يسلموووو

----------

